# watery eyes and anxiety?



## SkateDVS96 (Sep 30, 2010)

everytime when i get an anxiety attack, my eyes are always watering. it looks like im crying when im not and i get all nervous which makes it worse bc it looks like im really crying. and also, evrytime when i make eye contact or even just trying to talk to someone, they start to water. does this happen to neone else?


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

yes.


----------



## rockguitarist89 (Sep 22, 2010)

Can definitely relate. Happens to me as well.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

It has been a long time since this has happened to me, but I know exactly what you are talking about. Also, my face can turn really red when I get socially awkward. Also, in middle school/highschool I could only where dark colored shirts cause my armpits would sweat so much everytime I got nervous and made huge wet spots under my arms--all this physical symptoms of SA just make things even harder.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

yes indeed..


----------



## Candiisland (Oct 5, 2010)

Well. For me sometimes I cry. Like yesterday. I went to the movie theatre, and it was already crowded, and I had to sit on the end side by the aisle. I paniced and started to cry because I felt so uncomforatble. But it was okay. I did it for about 5-10 minutes than I was comfortable.


----------



## SkateDVS96 (Sep 30, 2010)

im so ****ing tired of this ****, does anybody know what can help with our eyes???? like a certain type of eye visine?


----------



## Bubs24 (Oct 1, 2010)

It's funny you should bring this up. I have watery eyes quite a lot and was thinking about it earlier. 

I never linked it with anxiety though. I think it may be something else, but the anxiety intensifies it?

Tis strange. Be good if somebody can help with it. hint hint


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

It's strange, but eye drops seem to help my watery, burning eyes. Just be careful not to overuse.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes, my eyes actually feel irritated and my nose can even become runny at times. D:


----------



## Silent Hell (Sep 17, 2010)

My eyes water when I have to talk to people. I have allergies though and I use that as my excuse.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Sometimes. Allergies is a good excuse, just commenting about it will usually take away most of the awkwardness. There's probably some sort of eye drop for it, it might be prescription though so talk to your doctor if you can.


----------



## Chakka (Apr 1, 2011)

this happens to me a lot and my skin looks pale and ghostly, then my eyes are all red and watery, I look like a drug addict or vampire =(

and this is daily


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

YES! It's the only symptom that I've had since 2001. The rest evolved/changed/developed. It feels like stinging and tearing but I'm not actually crying. It's weird. Yes, the allergies cover-up is very good. When I was in high school people would ask if I was high. :b Oi vey.


----------



## JS13 (Jul 21, 2011)

Same here for me, but I also have silent acid reflux so...


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

That used to happen to me a lot, luckily it doesn't seem to happen much anymore.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Thought I was the only one. It only happens when I'm walking down a crowded hallway or walking through the mall. I guess I think that people are judging me or something.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

It DOES feel noticeable. People say, "What's wrong? You've got anxiety eyes!" I'd love to hear how that integrated itself into the fight or flight response. :roll


----------



## GARCIA (Jun 14, 2014)

*Treatment for watery eyes...and eye reedness*

TREATMENT FOR WATERY EYES ........AND EYE REEDNESS






DIY....20 MINUTES.....FROM HOME


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Ugh, I hate getting watery eyes. It just makes my anxiety worse.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah I have chronic watery eyes from years of anxiety, but it gets a lot worse when I'm very anxious. Also my face turns completely red and feels very hot and sweatty, and I frown a lot. That again makes my eyes water more and I look crazy. Luckily that doesn't happen too often, though.


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

Yes, some times I'll want to cry even if I'm not too upset or my anxiety isn't too bad. It's very annoying.


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

I know were not talking about armpits but if you sweat a lot under the arms I reccomend 
"Certain-Dri" roll on it just prevents you from sweating where you apply it its the best.


----------



## shuji (Sep 26, 2014)

Well, this symptom is probably because you don't go out often so your body is not used to all the air and dust on the street. Also your insecurities cause a reaction in your brain to provoke depression and a little feel of crying.
When you expose yourself to more social meetings, all these symptoms go away.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes!!!!!! My eyes are watery too. I was told I have nice eyes btw.


----------



## Johnalexendra (Oct 8, 2014)

yeah


----------



## DannydidntDime (10 mo ago)

seafolly said:


> YES! It's the only symptom that I've had since 2001. The rest evolved/changed/developed. It feels like stinging and tearing but I'm not actually crying. It's weird. Yes, the allergies cover-up is very good. When I was in high school people would ask if I was high. :b Oi vey.


You probably wont see this but im in high school and im going through the same exact thing now, my eyes dont really tear cuz i fight it but they turn red and I always get asked if i'm high.


----------

